# Stabilizer gets loose on vibration



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

yeah u take the 3 seconds it takes to tighting it back up afer each shot or at least check it it dont take all that long


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

except for that which i am already doing... and doing so wouldnt be great for the mental shooting since its disturbing and gives u a negative view of the gear malfunctioning on you and making u loose concentration etc etc, well its a comfort issue, thats why u have expensive sights and "cool" quiver etc.

also those 3 secs are valuable cool-down seconds between the shots.

yes i am very picky atm but its just to prove the principe


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

pbostrom said:


> so... i dont know about your but my stabilizer tends to get pretty loose up on the 60th arrow of an evening or so, any got any ideas on how to solve this?? glueing/taping and welding is not an option :wink:


Actually, taping is an option. Get some teflon plumbers tape and wrap the threads. It's not perfect, but it will hold them in. Alternatively, you can just install quick releases.:wink:

I have the same problem, I think it is probably due to the vibration after the shot. The vibration has to go somewhere and it probably goes into the stabilizer and shakes the threads loose.

PC-


----------



## MM1354 (Apr 13, 2005)

I use 5/16's "O" rings from the hardware store, they cost about $.50. I put them on the threaded end of the stabilizer and then tighten it down as tight as it will go, which flattens out the "O" ring. The stabilizer doesn't loosen up much at all, every now an then it will take a 1/4 turn to tighten it back up. Yours MM1354


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

what bow and what stabeliser are we talking about?


----------



## Targetbutt (Jan 19, 2006)

I was told once that string wax might help. Never did try it myself on a stabilizer, but I tried putting some on my screw in arrow points. Seems to help a bit.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm for the PTFE aka plumber's tape too for anything which might rattle loose. I use it on my plunger, arrow rest, sight knob and the quick release on my V-bar.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Nylon washer
Later


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Progen said:


> I'm for the PTFE aka plumber's tape too for anything which might rattle loose. I use it on my plunger, arrow rest, sight knob and the quick release on my V-bar.


bingo, that an APPLE stabilizer washers work really well

I have also used a square cut from old table tennis rubber sheets-punch a suitable hole through it and use it like a washer-the tension keeps things tight


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Progen said:


> I'm for the PTFE aka plumber's tape too for anything which might rattle loose. I use it on my plunger, arrow rest, sight knob and the quick release on my V-bar.


bingo, that an APPLE stabilizer washers work really well

I have also used a square cut from old table tennis rubber sheets-punch a suitable hole through it and use it like a washer-the tension keeps things tight


----------



## evilbee (Jun 28, 2006)

Targetbutt said:


> I was told once that string wax might help. Never did try it myself on a stabilizer, but I tried putting some on my screw in arrow points. Seems to help a bit.


I've tried this before, but I wouldn't use it as a long term solution since you need to reapply the wax every time you attach the stabilizer.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Nylon washer


I also use nylon washers on my equipment (and others) where stabilizer comes loose. Solves 2 problems: coming lose during shooting and unable to unscrew it after shooting.


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

Jimmy Sweden said:


> what bow and what stabeliser are we talking about?



Recurve, old hoyt alu riser and cartel stabilizer i think, or black sheep, at m y work now and i dont read what it say on my stabilizer that often XD

thx for the comments, gave me some idea's on how to solve the problem.
prolly going for the plumbertape or something.


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

I've had good results by lubricating the stabiliser's thread with a (very) little petroleum jelly. Counter-intuitive, but it allows me to tighten the stabiliser in further. Use it in conjunction with a 2mm nylon washer between the bow and the stabiliser, and the stabiliser should stay in place.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Stainless steel spring washer - works perfectly


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

Nylon washer and/or Vibra-Tite (TM)


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't forget to check the rest of the bow for any loose parts, especially around the limb pockets, which might be the cause of excessive vibration.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i use little rubber washers that i just slip over the threads on my v-bars. just tighten the bars down and you're good to go. the rubber washers also dampen the vibrations and sound a wee bit as well.


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

I use beiter O-Ring with Beiter space in my doinker stabilizer.

Thank you

Henrique


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

One thing you might check is the length of thread engagement. You should have a minimum 5/8" thread to screw into the stabilizer bushing.



If this checks OK nylon washers work very well. They should be 1/8 to 3/16" thick. Tightening enough to put the washer in compression (slight flattening) will keep the stabilizer tight and make removal with a wrench easy.


----------



## sundevilmike (Mar 27, 2007)

I use a quick release on my compound. It hasn't come loose yet, plus it takes a whole 2 seconds to put together. It's totally worth the money.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Greg Bouras said:


> One thing you might check is the length of thread engagement. You should have a minimum 5/8" thread to screw into the stabilizer bushing.
> 
> 
> 
> If this checks OK nylon washers work very well. They should be 1/8 to 3/16" thick. Tightening enough to put the washer in compression (slight flattening) will keep the stabilizer tight and make removal with a wrench easy.


I agree with with him. Nylon washers work great.


----------

